# Softwaretests



## barneystinson (12. Jun 2010)

Hallöchen,

ich teste gerade Software mit gängigen Dateiformaten. Muss ich mir wirklich jeden einzelnen Dateityp separat suchen, oder kann ich einfach drei, vier Dateien mittels Dateiendung in das gewünschte Format "konvertieren"? Macht das einen Unterschied für die Tests, oder wird das gar nicht erkannt, dass es sich bei der AVI eigentlich um eine JPG Datei handelt?

LG


----------



## ice-breaker (12. Jun 2010)

Eventuell beschreibst du erstmal worum es überhaupt geht


----------



## barneystinson (12. Jun 2010)

ich möchte einen upload mit verschiedenen dateieformaten und dateigrößen testen.
frage? siehe erster post.


----------



## barneystinson (12. Jun 2010)

es geht mir eigentilch nur darum zu wissen, ob eine datei wirklich eine AVI sein muss, oder ob die Dateiendung den Ton macht, was den Typen angeht und damit egal ist, was für ein Dateityp tatsächlich dahinter steckt?


----------



## maki (12. Jun 2010)

Und worum geht es bzw. was ist die Frage?

Was meinst du damit?
"ob die Dateiendung den Ton macht"


----------



## barneystinson (12. Jun 2010)

is ne avi eine avi, wenn die dateiendung so lautet, oder muss es tatsächlich eine avi sein? heißt: kann ich schummeln und die dateiendung jeweils einfach nur ändern und damit verschiedene dateitypen simulieren?

Bsp:
bild0022.jpg = JPG-Datei
bild0022.avi = AVI-Datei

macht die dateieindung den Ton???


---
Frage am Rande: Guckt ihr WM?


----------



## maki (12. Jun 2010)

Du kannst die Endung in .banane ändern, deswegen hast du aber keine Banane... 

Was ist denn jetzt die Frage?
Das hier ist unverständlich:


> macht die dateieindung den Ton???



Tipp: http://www.java-forum.org/forum-faq-beitraege/7407-man-fragen-richtig-stellt.html


----------



## barneystinson (12. Jun 2010)

Das ist eine umgangssprachliche, nicht fachliche Art des Fragens und sozusagen eine Art Sprichwort. Sorry, wenn ich damit niemanden erreiche.

Ich mach es terminologischer.

Interpretiert das Upload-Tool, bzw. mein PHP-Skript die Datei anhand dessen Endung, oder analysiert das Skript die Datei. Ich selbst habe nichts dergleichen implementiert im Skript, sondern lediglich einen Upload. Kann ich "simulieren" eine AVI-Datei hochzuladen, wenn ich NUR die Dateiendung ändere?

Ich möchte damit das lästige Suchen verschiedener Typen, verschiedener Größe, um Zeit zu sparen, umgehen.


----------



## maki (12. Jun 2010)

> http://www.java-forum.org/forum-faq-beitraege/7407-man-fragen-richtig-stellt.html


Das eigentlich Problem war, dass du nicht gesagt hast worum es dir geht, umgangsprache ist egal 

Wenn dein Script alle Datei unabhängig von der Endung gleich behandelt, ist die Endung doch vollkommen egal.


----------



## ice-breaker (12. Jun 2010)

barneystinson hat gesagt.:


> Interpretiert das Upload-Tool, bzw. mein PHP-Skript die Datei anhand dessen Endung, oder analysiert das Skript die Datei.



Solange du nicht implementierst, dass wenn die Datei auf .avi endet, du auch prüfst, dass es wirklich eine avi ist, kann jeder eine Jpg Datei hochladen, wenn er sie vorher in "bild.avi" umbennent.
Du musst also auf dem Server nicht nur die Dateiendung prüfen, sondern auch ob da wirklich drinne steckt, was du willst, und das wirst du selbst nur schwer machen können.
Tools wie ffmpeg können einen Video analysieren und dir Daten daraus sagen, sollte es mit einer Fehlermeldung abbrechen "korrupte Videodatei" oder ähnlichem, wird es wohl kein Video gewesen sein.


----------



## barneystinson (12. Jun 2010)

ich will nicht analysieren, was für eine datei dahintersteckt. Genau das Gegenteil möchte ich. Ich möchte, dass die Software die Datei "schluckt", als sei sie eine AVI-Datei, obwohl sie eigentlich eine JPG-Datei ist, weil ich diese Datei einfach nur mittels Dateiendung in eine AVI umgewandelt habe.

Ich will nichts dergleichen implementieren. Ich will lediglich den Upload auf möglichst viele Dateitypen testen.

Ich stelle meine Fragen wahrscheinlich nicht verständlich genug.

Unabhängig davon ob ich die Datei nutzen kann nach der Umbenennung, für den Test eines Uploads reicht es die Dateiendung zu ändern, um zu überprüfen, dass eine AVI hochladbar ist, obwohl eigentlich eine JPG-, BMP-, PDF-Datei dahintersteckt?


----------



## maki (12. Jun 2010)

Die Sache ist ganz einfach:
Du hast ein PHP Skript für den Dateiupload geschrieben.
Dein Skript ignoriert den Inhalt & die Erweiterung der Datei.

Was ich nciht verstehe: Jetzt fragst du uns ob es einen Unterschied macht welchen Inhalt die Datei hat und ob dieser zur Erweiterung passt.

Wenn dein Skript die Erweiterung ingoriert, kannst du das doch auch ignorieren für deine tests, oder?


----------



## barneystinson (12. Jun 2010)

richtig. eigentlich ganz einfach was wissen will...

es geht hier auch um keinen komplizierten upload. Um Fehlern vorbeugen zu können, möchte ich einfach testen, testen und testen. Es sollen gewisse Dateiformate mittels der phpini in größe und typ definiert werden. Die Dateiendung wird nicht ignoriert, sondern mittels der phpini eingegrenzt.

wird eine datei mit der dateiendung *.avi als AVI interpretiert, oder kommt es wirklich auf den inhalt an, auch wenn ich nichts zum analyiseren implementiert habe und auch nicht vorhabe zu implementieren?


----------



## maki (12. Jun 2010)

Es dürfte beim Upload vollkommen egal sein, da Dateien alle als Multipartrequests in Base64 übertragen werden, wäre mir neu dass da irgendetwas per Standard interpretiert wird. 
Wenn du selber nix interpretierst, macht das sonost auch niemand.

Beim Download gibt man dem client meistens Hinweise was darin steckt über content-type und ggf. mit einem Dateinamen mit passender Endung.


----------

